# PC Racing Sim



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been wanting to get into a new Gaming Genre, and I want to try Racing Sims. 

How will my PC play the most current racing games? 

I plan on getting a Wheel and everything, what are some nice ones? 


I dont really like the Need for Speed type games, more of the Professional Racing but with different cars and customization. 


Oh, and Online/LAN Multiplayer.

Or if its better, I also have an Xbox 360.

Thanks.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 22, 2008)

360 id say forza man


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

Doesnt look like there are many Racing Games for the 360 though.


----------



## lion149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Forza 2...best out at the moment


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2008)

Xbox 360
- Forza 2

PC
- GTR2
- GT Legends
- Live For Speed
- rFactor
- Race 07


----------



## Interested (Apr 22, 2008)

Race and Race 07 are good. Download BMW M3 Challenge as it is Race, but with only a bmw m3. And it also has multiplayer. I play it and Race alot. Good games.


----------



## hpi (Apr 22, 2008)

Id like to try some race sims to. Flight sims are kick ass so racing sims sound sweet also.


----------



## speedyink (Apr 22, 2008)

Race sims are sweet.  I'll mention Test drive unlimited, even though it probably doesn't fall under the category of sim.  It is a kickass game though.  jnskyliner34 pretty much listed the rest, though race driver: grid looks to be good, can't wait till it comes out!


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 22, 2008)

BMW m3 challenge sucks if your using a wheel which every sim racer should be! The best are GTR2, LFS, Rfactor, and GT Legends! For messing around you can try out NFS: Pro street, Dirt, and TD: Unlimited!! If your going to be playing race sim games, your never going to get the full experience unless you have a G25 wheel!!


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone else besides me have a wheel??


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Does anyone else besides me have a wheel??



They're really helpful, right? 


Thanks.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 22, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> They're really helpful, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not at first but you will eventually be a pro! They are so much more fun too!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is the G25 worth the money?


----------



## speedyink (Apr 22, 2008)

If you like driving in manual mode with a clutch, then hell yes it's worth it.  If you always use automatic I'd get something cheaper without the clutch pedal and sepereate shifter.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 22, 2008)

speedyink said:


> If you like driving in manual mode with a clutch, then hell yes it's worth it.  If you always use automatic I'd get something cheaper without the clutch pedal and sepereate shifter.



Very true but, clutch is the only way to get the full experience! You could always build your own setup! It's very easy.


----------



## speedyink (Apr 23, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Very true but, clutch is the only way to get the full experience! You could always build your own setup! It's very easy.



I know what you mean, but it's pretty hard with just an xbox 360 controller

I'm getting pretty good at it, but I'd much rather have a wheel.  Problem is the only one with a clutch (a must for me) is over $200


----------



## Tuffie (Apr 23, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Does anyone else besides me have a wheel??



Wheels were made for teh lulz.

Tuffie.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

XRT said:


> Wheels were made for teh lulz.
> 
> Tuffie.



What.

Kids these days.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 23, 2008)

XRT said:


> Wheels were made for teh lulz.
> 
> Tuffie.



HUH?


----------



## zkiller (Apr 27, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Does anyone else besides me have a wheel??


I do. Logitech Momo Racing

LFS FTW!!!

GT Legends rocks also. 

One game no one has mentioned so far is the good old Grand Prix legends. It's old and the graphics are very much dated, but it is a great game non the less.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 27, 2008)

speedyink said:


> Problem is the only one with a clutch (a must for me) is over $200



the G25 (the only one I know of is 250 euro's over here.    hardly worth the money tbh.  (if it was `150 I might have considered it)   but 250 euro's?!    that $390, I mean, are they nuts?

I do have 2 FX racing wheels for the xbox360 tough (great fun, you can drive against/with eachother then   and they seem to work with Vista! (they didnt got recognized with Xp, but vista did see them as "logitech FX racing wheel"    best thing, those only costed me 15 euro's each..    big difference compared to the G25 over here.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 28, 2008)

Archangel said:


> the G25 (the only one I know of is 250 euro's over here.    hardly worth the money tbh.  (if it was `150 I might have considered it)   but 250 euro's?!    that $390, I mean, are they nuts?
> 
> I do have 2 FX racing wheels for the xbox360 tough (great fun, you can drive against/with eachother then   and they seem to work with Vista! (they didnt got recognized with Xp, but vista did see them as "logitech FX racing wheel"    best thing, those only costed me 15 euro's each..    big difference compared to the G25 over here.



Well mine was only $260 and that was when they first came out! The G25 is def worth it for that price!

Oh yeah I forgot about Grand Prix legends!


----------



## mep916 (Apr 28, 2008)

hpi said:


> Id like to try some race sims to. Flight sims are kick ass so racing sims sound sweet also.



Gran Turismo 5 for the PS3 is awesome. You can use the G25 as well.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 28, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Well mine was only $260 and that was when they first came out! The G25 is def worth it for that price!



iirc, I paid that for my X45 when it was released ^^


----------



## Vizy (Apr 28, 2008)

the g25 looks amazing


----------



## f.i.t.h (Apr 28, 2008)

Archangel said:


> the G25 (the only one I know of is 250 euro's over here.    hardly worth the money tbh.  (if it was `150 I might have considered it)   but 250 euro's?!    that $390, I mean, are they nuts?.



That sucks, $390 US

The only one I've seen in NZ was $360
*360.00 NZD*

*=*

*282.506 USD*

Still, thats way to expensive for a wheel. The 80 GB iPod classics are cheaper then that (by $1).


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 30, 2008)

f.i.t.h said:


> That sucks, $390 US
> 
> The only one I've seen in NZ was $360
> *360.00 NZD*
> ...



Holy Cow! I havent checked prices on ipods lately as im not a huge mac fan but im sure they are cheaper over here.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 30, 2008)

I meant Apple!


----------



## f.i.t.h (Apr 30, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Holy Cow! I havent checked prices on ipods lately as im not a huge mac fan but im sure they are cheaper over here.



Everything is more expensive here.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 30, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> Wheels were made for teh lulz.
> 
> Tuffie.





g4m3rof1337 said:


> What.
> 
> Kids these days.



Lol, they're the same age.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 3, 2008)

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Lol, they're the same age.



I chose not to portray myself as a kid. 


Anyways, I've chosen to revive this thread, since I am looking into getting into Racing Sims. 

Is it possible to buy a Wheel and everything and have it work on a PC and an Xbox 360? 

Also, besides the $300 wheel, what else is there? 


And I assume most Racing games, PC and Xbox have the online multiplayer and a LAN feature? 


Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2008)

the Porsche 911 Wheel it's the same as a G25.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I chose not to portray myself as a kid.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've chosen to revive this thread, since I am looking into getting into Racing Sims.
> ...



AS for the G25 it only works on Windows and a ps3 or ps2. No support for Xbox360. As far as I know there is no wheel with clutch for the xbox360. And dont expect the G25 to ever have support for the xbox360 either. It's along story but, it will never happen.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> the Porsche 911 Wheel it's the same as a G25.



To me the Porsche 911 wheel is way over-priced and way too plasticy. I feel that it would break in a matter of minutes. The G25 however is way more sturdy and can handle just about anything. The weakest point on the G25 however is the shifter but, with some mods it feels way more realistic and is sturdy as heck now. 


If you want to make your own shifter you can do it to. It is actually very simple. You just take an old USB controller and wire buttons to it and place the buttons so each shift will hit the buttons. Same thing with pedals except you have to use POT's (potentiometer).


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's a link to a great Race Sim forum!! Check out all the builds. The top post (FFshifter) lets you use a ForceFeedback Joystick as a shifter. It bad a$$. Anymore questions, just holler!

http://forum.racesimcentral.com/forumdisplay.php?f=186


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2008)

you sure do know your racing games.


----------



## KPC84 (Jun 4, 2008)

GTR2 and LFS are the current best racing sims in gaming.

The Forza and Grand Tourismo series on the consoles are nothing but arcade jokes.  They might look good, but you can hardly call them racing simulators.

Wait till Grid comes out.  That will blow your mind.

And you really need a wheel if you want to play a simulator.  I got a g25 on ebay for pretty cheap.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^ GRID is out and I have it already. Its not that much of a sim anyway! No clutch support so that sucks.


----------



## KPC84 (Jun 4, 2008)

g25racer said:


> ^^^ GRID is out and I have it already. Its not that much of a sim anyway! No clutch support so that sucks.



I must say I'm disappointed then.  I was hoping it would take the sim route.  Back to LFS for me then.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 5, 2008)

KPC84 said:


> I must say I'm disappointed then.  I was hoping it would take the sim route.  Back to LFS for me then.



Yeah it kinda sucks!! The graphics and sounds are amazing though. But, the wheel support is lacking alot. 

When is GT5 gonna come out on PC?


----------



## KPC84 (Jun 6, 2008)

g25racer said:


> When is GT5 gonna come out on PC?



I'm really not a fan of the GT series or Forza series.  They seem too cartoony or arcade for me.  Especially for the GT series, a game that claims to be a driving simulator.  

Maybe after Grid they will do a GTR3?


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

KPC84 said:


> I'm really not a fan of the GT series or Forza series.  They seem too cartoony or arcade for me.  Especially for the GT series, a game that claims to be a driving simulator.
> 
> Maybe after Grid they will do a GTR3?



Yeah the GT series is not that much of a sim game but, supposedly its supposed to support h-shift and clutch so I want to atleast try it out.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

g25racer said:


> When is GT5 gonna come out on PC?



lol. Nevar! it's sony exclusive. 

i enjoy playing RACE07.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Do you use a wheel? If so then post a pic of your rig


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

i use a saitek cyborg 360 gamepad.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Oh sweet  Yeah I use a Logitech G25 wheel and a Logitech Rumblepad 2 when playing arcade type games.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

I wanted a G25 when I was in Los Angeles, but damn they're pricey as hell! And I didn't know how to bring it back home.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Yeah they are expensive but, they are worth it. Trust me. Mine was $260 and that was about 8 months or so ago.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

i'll be investing on one after i build my next gaming rig.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

^^^^ Sweet!! It's good to hear that someone is going to be joining me  LOL


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

haha. it's gonna be a long time til then though. that's why i got a job in the meantime before school starts in september. 

ai needs to pwn teh n00bs again.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

This is something that I am working on adding to my rig! I cant wait until its done. I am hooking a button up strait to the board on the G25's shifter so I dont need another remote or anything. Plus, I am going to hook it up so I could use the button on the shifter or use the handbrake. It's gonna be awesome. 

http://mikesdriveway.com/racesim/attack3/

Here's a pic of my current rig if anyone hasnt seen it yet. I plan on putting the handbrake next to the shifter.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

i've seen your rigs dozens of times.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 6, 2008)

I havent. 
Those sims are really cool. Ive never seen them before this thread lol.
Seems sorta expensive just to play racing games.
That cant be comfortable for web browsing or fps or rts


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

epidemik said:


> I havent.
> Those sims are really cool. Ive never seen them before this thread lol.
> Seems sorta expensive just to play racing games.
> That cant be comfortable for web browsing or fps or rts



Actually its really comfortable. The seat still reclines and moves forward and back. All I do is recline it back a little and pull out the keyboard tray. The price is worth it though. Look at it this way: Can you crash a racecar and walk away let alone not do any damage?  It is really realistic. I hope to get working gauges in the future. Yep thats right, they make them.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> i've seen your rigs dozens of times.




Yeah I thought so but, for the others I posted it again if they havent seen it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

replace the car seat with a real bucket seat. that'd be awesome!


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> replace the car seat with a real bucket seat. that'd be awesome!



Yeah that would be but, expensive. I have so many ideas that I want to yet addon. Another cool thing would be a butt kicker (bass shaker). It all takes $$$  though.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2008)

don't forget the cupholders.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 6, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Actually its really comfortable. The seat still reclines and moves forward and back. All I do is recline it back a little and pull out the keyboard tray. The price is worth it though. Look at it this way: Can you crash a racecar and walk away let alone not do any damage?  It is really realistic. I hope to get working gauges in the future. Yep thats right, they make them.



Gauges, you mean like a spedometer?
Thatd be intense. Can you do that. Would it plug into usb or something?


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

epidemik said:


> Gauges, you mean like a spedometer?
> Thatd be intense. Can you do that. Would it plug into usb or something?



Yeah you can get working speedo, tach, boost, and engine temp and many more. Here's a link to the device you need and a youtube vid of it in action.

http://www.betainnovations.com/

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SZuZzi8v1qM


----------



## epidemik (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats sooo intense. 
ITd be a lot of fun to play with that. 
Still dont think itd be worth the money imo but then again, im a teenager without a job


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Me too   LOL  It's called x-mas money and saving bonds


----------

